# Nowitzki's triple-double leads Mavs past Nuggets



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Dirk Nowitzki's triple-double leads Mavs past Nuggets
> 
> 12:10 AM CDT on Tuesday, March 30, 2010
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> ...


I'm glad it wasn't close for once, getting the second seed would be huge.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretty shocked when I found out it was just his second career triple-double, I'd have put him down for many more than that. 

Second seed would be great, waiting as late as possible to face the Lakers is a big plus.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Say what you will about Kidd, but he does make passing infectious. Everyone wants to get in on it when they play with him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Pretty shocked when I found out it was just his second career triple-double, I'd have put him down for many more than that.
> 
> Second seed would be great, waiting as late as possible to face the Lakers is a big plus.


I don't have the exact numbers, but he has been one assist away from a triple-double on about ten occasions.


----------

